# Pnw 2010 Spring Rally April 30 To May 2 2010



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

April 30th-May 2, 2010
Yakama Nation Resort RV Park

Scroll and see post # 100 for updated info....​


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Are you kidding?

We all know YOU own that Rally.


----------



## jasonrebecca

Just as long as it is after April 15th (accountant DW), we will try to make it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> We all know YOU own that Rally.


I would be happy to do it but you know where I would like to go







. I think I heard a grumble about NOT having it a Timberlake? Open to suggestions and open to someone else taking the reigns


----------



## Crismon4

.....I thought I heard several key attendees at the last rally mention that they were hoping it would be at Deschutes Recreation Area.....here's your chance to do it







......also heard a couple of votes for Silver Falls State Park.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> .....I thought I heard several key attendees at the last rally mention that they were hoping it would be at Deschutes Recreation Area.....here's your chance to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......also heard a couple of votes for Silver Falls State Park.


ok, will start working on it when I get back from THIS vacation


----------



## thefulminator

How about Cape Disappointment? Reservations can be made there all year.


----------



## WACOUGAR

thefulminator said:


> How about Cape Disappointment? Reservations can be made there all year.


There is a Seafood and Wine Festival in Astoria towards the end of April that I have been wanting to go to....... Just a thought.


----------



## jozway

Mossyrock Park is nice.


----------



## WACOUGAR

jozway said:


> Mossyrock Park is nice.


I like that idea too!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Anywhere you go, we will be there, as long as it is before May 31st. That is my last day of work and the day before we leave on the land cruise!! j


----------



## Enumclawbackers

Cape disappointment the weekend of the Astoria seafood and wine festival. We would make that for sure. Actually, we talked about making next years festival anyway so this would be our vote. I would even help a Idaho Vandal plan it







.


----------



## thefulminator

We stay at Alder Lake quite often which is also a Tacoma Power Park like Mossyrock. A couple years ago while staying at Alder Lake, we drove to all the other Tacoma Power Parks to see what they looked like. To be honest we were not impressed with either Mayfield Lake or Mossyrock. I'm sure there are those who love these parks. It's a personal preference thing. The park that we really liked was Taidnapam Park. We stayed there last year, really liked the park and only had two complaints with it. The first is there are very few full hookup sites. The second was the mosquitos were pretty thick. Taidnapam is currently adding almost 100 sites which have full hookups and will be ready for use this summer which takes care of the first problem. In the spring, the mosquitos shouldn't be active which takes care of the second. This park is at the East end of same lake that Mossyrock is on and is not visible from the main road.


----------



## Enumclawbackers

We just stayed at Alder (first time there - nice area) and then Mayfield (second time). We camped in site 53 and I have to say this is the best "site" we have ever had being right on the water. We will have to try Taidnapam next year even if there is not a rally or get together.

Cape disappointment the weekend of the Astoria Festival....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Cape Disappointmentut is nice, but we are already going there for the Feb 2010 Rally (over Presidents Day Weekend)

Click here for the link to that thread....


----------



## jnk36jnk

Additional thoughts. Cape D would more than likely NOT be very nice weatherwise in the spring. And, as Or Camper said, we will be there in February. We have historically tried to keep the spring rally somewhere in the Gorge in hopes of attracting nicer weather. We have had fairly good luck in that respect. Just something to think about. j


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

The Gorge is nice, even the place we went in Toppenish a couple of years ago was nice. The kids enjoyed swimming in the pool!

The coast is too far for us for a weekend.


----------



## WACOUGAR

I would like to see some thought for the people to the north such as in the Puget Sound area. The Gorge area is tough for us because of the distance. The coast works for us or where we were in the Yakima Valley a couple of years ago. I've heard of a place called Wine Country RV Park. Don't know much about it, but it is newer with a lot of ammenities. Just another thought. We would love to come to another rally. I just checked for the mothers weekend at WSU and it is at the beginning of April so we are clear toward the end of April. Hopefully we can work it out. It's just if we have to go down 5 and then east to the gorge it gets to be an awful long trip for a weekend. Looking forward to meeting up with all of you again.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> I would like to see some thought for the people to the north such as in the Puget Sound area. The Gorge area is tough for us because of the distance. The coast works for us or where we were in the Yakima Valley a couple of years ago. I've heard of a place called Wine Country RV Park. Don't know much about it, but it is newer with a lot of ammenities. Just another thought. We would love to come to another rally. I just checked for the mothers weekend at WSU and it is at the beginning of April so we are clear toward the end of April. Hopefully we can work it out. It's just if we have to go down 5 and then east to the gorge it gets to be an awful long trip for a weekend. Looking forward to meeting up with all of you again.
> 
> Kelly


http://www.winecountryrvpark.com/amenities.html


----------



## Crismon4

....looks nice! We're in......after all, it's only fair that since the last two rallies have been w/in 30 minutes of our house that we return the favor to the Y-Guy family


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....looks nice! We're in......after all, it's only fair that since the last two rallies have been w/in 30 minutes of our house that we return the favor to the Y-Guy family


I'll be home end of next week and can start working on it unless someone wants to take the reigns!


----------



## mv945

Wine Country RV Park looks nice. However, we found the sites are much more tightly packed together, while Yakama Nation in Toppenish is a lot more open and spread out, especially in the area we were in a couple years ago. Plus they have the big white tent for the potluck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> Wine Country RV Park looks nice. However, we found the sites are much more tightly packed together, while Yakama Nation in Toppenish is a lot more open and spread out, especially in the area we were in a couple years ago. Plus they have the big white tent for the potluck!


Just looking at the site on Google Maps, it appears they are REALLY tight and very close to the freeway.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

If I recall correctly from just passing the RV park, it is very close together, kind of like a big parking lot. If you all want, I can take a quick road trip later this week to scope it out. My guess is Yakima Nation is going to be more to our liking though and slightly closer to all of you all on the west side.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> ....looks nice! We're in......after all, it's only fair that since the last two rallies have been w/in 30 minutes of our house that we return the favor to the Y-Guy family


Now you're talking!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> ....looks nice! We're in......after all, it's only fair that since the last two rallies have been w/in 30 minutes of our house that we return the favor to the Y-Guy family


Now you're talking!!!
[/quote]

Must have been having such a great time during the last Rally, that I overlooked the fact the "Y" family was there. Seem to remember someone not able to attend....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....looks nice! We're in......after all, it's only fair that since the last two rallies have been w/in 30 minutes of our house that we return the favor to the Y-Guy family


Now you're talking!!!
[/quote]

Must have been having such a great time during the last Rally, that I overlooked the fact the "Y" family was there. Seem to remember someone not able to attend....








[/quote]


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....looks nice! We're in......after all, it's only fair that since the last two rallies have been w/in 30 minutes of our house that we return the favor to the Y-Guy family


Now you're talking!!!
[/quote]

Must have been having such a great time during the last Rally, that I overlooked the fact the "Y" family was there. Seem to remember someone not able to attend....








[/quote]

She didn't say we were AT the last two rallies, just that they were in her back door.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> She didn't say we were AT the last two rallies, just that they were in her back door.


...I'm just saying.









BTW...you enjoying your summer off? Melinda sure is...she was in the truck and we were off to Michigan within 15 minutes of her arrival home from her last day of school.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> She didn't say we were AT the last two rallies, just that they were in her back door.


...I'm just saying.









BTW...you enjoying your summer off? Melinda sure is...she was in the truck and we were off to Michigan within 15 minutes of her arrival home from her last day of school.








[/quote]

LOL...

I'm enjoying summer, off to Silverwood with the boys tomorrow. I've been pretty lazy so far though and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....looks nice! We're in......after all, it's only fair that since the last two rallies have been w/in 30 minutes of our house that we return the favor to the Y-Guy family


Guess we are chopped liver?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ....looks nice! We're in......after all, it's only fair that since the last two rallies have been w/in 30 minutes of our house that we return the favor to the Y-Guy family


Guess we are chopped liver?








[/quote]


----------



## jnk36jnk

So has a location and date been picked? Or is it a secrect, known only to Outback owners, and kept from us SOB's.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> So has a location and date been picked? Or is it a secrect, known only to Outback owners, and kept from us SOB's.


I already have my spot picked out...


----------



## BritsOnTour

We're planning to be at Yellowstone by mid-June, wonder if we could fit in a later spring northern rally - will keep watching this, might be the only chance we have for faces to names.......

ali


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[quote name='jnk36jnk' date='Jun 23 2009, 06:25 AM' post='353624'] So has a location and date been picked? Or is it a secrect, known only to Outback owners, and kept from us SOB's. [/quote
We are on our way home from vacation today
( I LOVE my Blackberry!) If no one else is taking the reigns,give me a few days to get recovered and back to normal life and I'll "get er done".


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oh my, I don't think we have ever been accused of being selfish before!! I will have to go back and reread the posts on this thread and check it out. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Oh my, I don't think we have ever been accused of being selfish before!! I will have to go back and reread the posts on this thread and check it out. j


Sorry you felt that way Kelly. I think most of the post on this thread on in humor. If I made you think otherwise, I'm sorry.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I have been soooo darn busy and barely coming up for air, I promise to get to this, but first.....give me more input on dates. Is first weekend in June too late????just a thought. if so, throw me your thoughts and I'll take it from there


----------



## WACOUGAR

I think something in late May or early June would be great. I also think the Yakima area or somewhere near there would be a great idea again. The weather would be wonderful and some wine tasting again would be in order. Just my two cents.

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Ok everyone, not getting lots of responses,is everyone out enjoying summer or something?







but did want to ask if the weekend before Memorial Weekend would be doable? I have not called the park, just trying to get some responses. Been awfully busy myself and have this on my list of to do's!


----------



## BlueWedge

As sometimes I say... Whatever you decide and we will like it.









Seriously though, that would probably work fine for us as we usually skip the Memorial day trailer outing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ok everyone, not getting lots of responses,is everyone out enjoying summer or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but did want to ask if the weekend before Memorial Weekend would be doable? I have not called the park, just trying to get some responses. Been awfully busy myself and have this on my list of to do's!


With school winding down and the fact we always camp over Memorial Day weekend, I'd have to say the weekend before wouldn't work for us.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

It wouldn't be my first choice either, for the reasons Jim mentioned. Neither would be the weekend after memorial day.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Anything after May 15th will not work for us as we will be leaving on our "See the USA" tour about then and will be on the east coast by mid to late June to catch up with some old Marine Corps buddies I haven't seen in way too many years. Now having said that, please don't base your decision as to when the rally will be solely on our presence or lack thereof.

Dean


----------



## mv945

Same story here, weekend before and after Memorial Day weekend aren't ideal for us either.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> Anything after May 15th will not work for us as we will be leaving on our "See the USA" tour about then and will be on the east coast by mid to late June to catch up with some old Marine Corps buddies I haven't seen in way too many years. Now having said that, please don't base your decision as to when the rally will be solely on our presence or lack thereof.
> 
> Dean


A rally without Dean and Jodi, now that would be unheard of!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Mothers Day Weekend NOT work for anyone?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

just talked to the RV Park--

They have first and second weekend weekends in May open for the end we had last time.

I'll set it up as soon as I hear some chatter.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> just talked to the RV Park--
> 
> They have first and second weekend weekends in May open for the end we had last time.
> 
> I'll set it up as soon as I hear some chatter.....


Ugh...which location?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> just talked to the RV Park--
> 
> They have first and second weekend weekends in May open for the end we had last time.
> 
> I'll set it up as soon as I hear some chatter.....


Ugh...which location?
[/quote]

sorry-Toppenish, Wa

see if this link works

http://www.winesnw.com/YakNtnRVListing.htm

again, if anyone else wants to do/set up something different, I will pass the reigns!


----------



## mv945

1st weekend in May (Friday April 30 - Sunday May 2nd) works for us!


----------



## jnk36jnk

mv945 said:


> 1st weekend in May (Friday April 30 - Sunday May 2nd) works for us!


Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> sorry-Toppenish, Wa
> http://www.winesnw.com/YakNtnRVListing.htm
> 
> again, if anyone else wants to do/set up something different, I will pass the reigns!


Oh...we liked that location. Good with us.

It also has a nice track to for for a run on.


----------



## jnk36jnk

So when can we start making reserations? 
Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> So when can we start making reserations?
> Dean


was waiting to see if we get more feedback...sit tight!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

See First Post!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I just sent them an email requesting site 105....


----------



## jnk36jnk

We have e-mailed and asked for space 99. My personal theme will be Retirement!!! j


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> Anything after May 15th will not work for us as we will be leaving on our "See the USA" tour about then and will be on the east coast by mid to late June to catch up with some old Marine Corps buddies I haven't seen in way too many years. Now having said that, please don't base your decision as to when the rally will be solely on our presence or lack thereof.
> 
> Dean


Hey Dean & Jodi,

You wouldn't be planning to pass through the midwest on your "See the USA" tour, now would you?
I know a couple of folks who would sure love to see you


----------



## jnk36jnk

ARzark said:


> Anything after May 15th will not work for us as we will be leaving on our "See the USA" tour about then and will be on the east coast by mid to late June to catch up with some old Marine Corps buddies I haven't seen in way too many years. Now having said that, please don't base your decision as to when the rally will be solely on our presence or lack thereof.
> 
> Dean


Hey Dean & Jodi,

You wouldn't be planning to pass through the midwest on your "See the USA" tour, now would you?
I know a couple of folks who would sure love to see you








[/quote]

We would love to add you to our list of folks to see. PM us your actual physical address. Dean is in charge of the intinerary and we are heading south first thing. My last day of work will be 05-14-10 and we will be leaving a few days after that. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just sent them an email requesting site 105....


Guess I will have to call them tomorrow...just got this back in my email inbox.

The following recipient(s) cannot be reached:

'[email protected]' on 7/10/2009 9:21 PM

452 4.1.1 ... temporary failure


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just sent them an email requesting site 105....


Guess I will have to call them tomorrow...just got this back in my email inbox.

The following recipient(s) cannot be reached:

'[email protected]' on 7/10/2009 9:21 PM

452 4.1.1 ... temporary failure

[/quote]
Maybe you could ask them a WORKING email address? let me know,and I'll put it in original post.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Ours bounced back too, and it seems to me that the l ast time we were trying to do this the same thing happened. So, I will just call today. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Booked! We are now officially in site 105.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We are in #99, and forgot to ask about the problem with their online reservation system.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> We are in #99, and forgot to ask about the problem with their online reservation system.
> 
> Dean


She told me "oh yea...we always have trouble with that"

...thinking to myself, FIX IT!!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We're in site 107!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Can a Moderator plz pin this? Thanks!


----------



## timber

Lynn and I have reserved site #109 again this year.







Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## mv945

Booked in site 103!! Thanks Tawnya! Let's hope they are not burning in that empty field again!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> Booked in site 103!! Thanks Tawnya! Let's hope they are not burning in that empty field again!


that was no field! It was my BBQ, remember?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> Booked in site 103!! Thanks Tawnya! Let's hope they are not burning in that empty field again!


I won't be telling Taylin that she is going and so is Bella or I will listen to 10 months of "when do I get to see Bella?"


----------



## thunder

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> UPDATED JULY 10 2009​
> *http://www.winesnw.com/YakNtnRVListing.htm*
> ​Confirmed the dates on July 10,2009 with Heidi
> 
> ​I blocked 12 sites just for the sake of blocking, the area is wide open so choose what you want! Blocked are sites 98-109. I reserved site 100, the same one I had last year.
> 
> I had requested the dome use for us for the weekend, it is just $50 for the weekend but I can't actually reserve it until the end of 2009 or beginning of 2010 so I will make myself a note. It shouldn't be a problem per Heidi. I'll remember to ask for the BBQ too cuz a certain Outbacker WILL make those mushrooms again! Right Jozway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it's an Indian Reservation and no alcohol. Well, what I mean is it isn't allowed but we had our cups, just don't display cans, bottles, etc. A rally with no alcohol? Like THAT'S gonna happen!
> 
> So will we have a theme?
> 
> Start reserving! Details will play out later as to what time for potluck​****​
> 
> 
> Jnk36Jnk &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 99
> 
> Doxiedoglovertoo &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..100
> 
> Mv945&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....103
> 
> Oregon_Camper &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. 105
> 
> Y-Guy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;........ 107
> 
> Timber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; ..109
> 
> 
> ​


Booked space 98 and look forward to seeing all. Thunder


----------



## Crismon4

.....forgot about this while we were on vacation last week! We're booked in site 97







! 'Can't believe it's 9 months away!

Tricia


----------



## greenfamily

Crismon4 said:


> .....forgot about this while we were on vacation last week! We're booked in site 97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! 'Can't believe it's 9 months away!
> 
> Tricia


We would love to go but I can't get through via email or phone line.Any ideas?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

greenfamily said:


> .....forgot about this while we were on vacation last week! We're booked in site 97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! 'Can't believe it's 9 months away!
> 
> Tricia


We would love to go but I can't get through via email or phone line.Any ideas?
[/quote]
Let me check....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

hmmm...I can't get through either. Called the Casino and the Bit, er, woman said" well, I can't help you, we don't have anything to do with rv park". Nice, huh? I wonder how much $ is generated from the rv park from visitors coming to the casino? I'll keep checking..


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ok, I have someone working on it...will post as soon as they can figure out what is going on


----------



## jnk36jnk

Seems to me that last year the web site link didn't work, had to register by phone, they were going to get it fixed "soon", looks like soon isn't here yet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I had contact with the visitors bureau of Prosser, the lady made a couple calls and left a message with someone who she said would check why the Rv Park phone isn't allowing anyone to call. I hope they get back to me tomorrow.

She wondered too if the Casino cares about the revenue the rv park guests bring in?????


----------



## greenfamily

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I had contact with the visitors bureau of Prosser, the lady made a couple calls and left a message with someone who she said would check why the Rv Park phone isn't allowing anyone to call. I hope they get back to me tomorrow.
> 
> She wondered too if the Casino cares about the revenue the rv park guests bring in?????


Thanks for checking on this : }


----------



## mv945

I called the Yakama Nation Cultural Center Gift Shop (right next door) and they told me they RV resort knows about their phone issue, but she didn't have any more info than that, and didn't know of another way to get hold of them.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> I called the Yakama Nation Cultural Center Gift Shop (right next door) and they told me they RV resort knows about their phone issue, but she didn't have any more info than that, and didn't know of another way to get hold of them.


I think the gal helping me did something similiar. I have not heard from anyone. Weird huh? Might need to change our location for the rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I called the Yakama Nation Cultural Center Gift Shop (right next door) and they told me they RV resort knows about their phone issue, but she didn't have any more info than that, and didn't know of another way to get hold of them.


I think the gal helping me did something similiar. I have not heard from anyone. Weird huh? Might need to change our location for the rally.
[/quote]

tried Smoke Signals?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I'll see if I can accomplish anything tomorrow


----------



## BlueWedge

Sounds like someone needs to take a field trip.







Lets see.... who is the closest outbacker ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Sounds like someone needs to take a field trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see.... who is the closest outbacker ?


yeah, I am, but it'll have to wait til I get back from a short trip Sunday-Friday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

the lady I talked to called me back last night and gave the name a person to call today that will be VERY interested in hearing about the situation and that they rv park isn't returning email either. I will call today after dentist appt and can talk without slurring/slobbering.


----------



## mv945

Just called, the phones are working now:

800-874-3087
or
509-865-2000


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> Just called, the phones are working now:
> 
> 800-874-3087
> or
> 509-865-2000


Thank you Mark!


----------



## greenfamily

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Just called, the phones are working now:
> 
> 800-874-3087
> or
> 509-865-2000


Thank you Mark!
[/quote]

Ok got a hold of them and booked site # 104.Thanks for the help


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> April 30th-May 2, 2010
> Yakama Nation Resort RV Park​
> *http://www.winesnw.c...tnRVListing.htm*​Confirmed the dates on July 10,2009 with Heidi
> ​I blocked 12 sites just for the sake of blocking, the area is wide open so choose what you want! Blocked are sites 98-109. I reserved site 100, the same one I had last year.
> 
> I had requested the dome use for us for the weekend, it is just $50 for the weekend but I can't actually reserve it until the end of 2009 or beginning of 2010 so I will make myself a note. It shouldn't be a problem per Heidi. I'll remember to ask for the BBQ too cuz a certain Outbacker WILL make those mushrooms again! Right Jozway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it's an Indian Reservation and no alcohol. Well, what I mean is it isn't allowed but we had our cups, just don't display cans, bottles, etc. A rally with no alcohol? Like THAT'S gonna happen!
> 
> So will we have a theme?
> 
> Start reserving! Details will play out later as to what time for potluck​****​Crismon4&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.97
> 
> Thunder&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;98
> 
> Jnk36Jnk &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 99
> 
> Doxiedoglovertoo &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....100
> 
> Mv945&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......103
> 
> Green Family..............................104
> 
> Oregon_Camper &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. 105
> 
> Y-Guy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 107
> 
> Timber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 109
> ​
> TEST


----------



## Oregon_Camper

As is stand now, it is looking like we will be missing this Rally...









Right now it looks like I will be in Macao from the 27th of April to the 2nd of May.







.gif[/img]


----------



## Crismon4

Say it ain't so!







Didn't put 2 & 2 together until we talked about travel plans this weekend.....we'll keep our fingers crossed that your trip is rescheduled......say Melinda, I know you've been talking about getting the Outback on your own, now's your chance


----------



## WACOUGAR

Oregon_Camper said:


> As is stand now, it is looking like we will be missing this Rally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it looks like I will be in Macao from the 27th of April to the 2nd of May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif[/img]


Well then you need to join us in Astoria for the Wine and Seafood Festival the weekend before. We have quite a number of people coming to that!! Just a thought!!!

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WACOUGAR said:


> As is stand now, it is looking like we will be missing this Rally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it looks like I will be in Macao from the 27th of April to the 2nd of May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif" />


Well then you need to join us in Astoria for the Wine and Seafood Festival the weekend before. We have quite a number of people coming to that!! Just a thought!!!

Kelly
[/quote]

That would be great, but I have to be in Macau on Monday...and then stay there until Friday afternoon. To be ready for a Monday meeting, I have to fly out on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Bump-Updated Feb 24 2010
April 30th-May 2, 2010
Yakama Nation Resort RV Park​
*http://www.winesnw.c...tnRVListing.htm*​Confirmed the dates on July 10,2009 with Heidi
​I blocked 12 sites just for the sake of blocking, the area is wide open so choose what you want! Blocked are sites 98-109. I reserved site 100, the same one I had last year.

I had requested the dome use for us for the weekend, it is just $50 for the weekend but I can't actually reserve it until the end of 2009 or beginning of 2010 so I will make myself a note. It shouldn't be a problem per Heidi. I'll remember to ask for the BBQ .

Remember, it's an Indian Reservation and no alcohol. Well, what I mean is it isn't allowed but we had our cups, just don't display cans, bottles, etc. A rally with no alcohol? Like THAT'S gonna happen!

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WILL BE BRINGING TO THE POTLUCK 
THE THEME IS "ITALIAN"!
(or bring whatever tickles your fancy)​****​Crismon4&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.97

Thunder&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;98

Jnk36Jnk &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 99

Doxiedoglovertoo &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..100 SPAGHETTI

Mv945&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.103

Y-Guy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 107

Timber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 109
​
BUMP- UPDATED FEB 24, 2010


----------



## tweety

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Bump-Updated Feb 24 2010
> April 30th-May 2, 2010
> Yakama Nation Resort RV Park​
> *http://www.winesnw.c...tnRVListing.htm*​Confirmed the dates on July 10,2009 with Heidi
> ​I blocked 12 sites just for the sake of blocking, the area is wide open so choose what you want! Blocked are sites 98-109. I reserved site 100, the same one I had last year.
> 
> I had requested the dome use for us for the weekend, it is just $50 for the weekend but I can't actually reserve it until the end of 2009 or beginning of 2010 so I will make myself a note. It shouldn't be a problem per Heidi. I'll remember to ask for the BBQ .
> 
> Remember, it's an Indian Reservation and no alcohol. Well, what I mean is it isn't allowed but we had our cups, just don't display cans, bottles, etc. A rally with no alcohol? Like THAT'S gonna happen!
> 
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WILL BE BRINGING TO THE POTLUCK
> THE THEME IS "ITALIAN"!
> (or bring whatever tickles your fancy)​****​Crismon4&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.97
> 
> Thunder&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;98
> 
> Jnk36Jnk &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 99
> 
> Doxiedoglovertoo &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..100 SPAGHETTI
> 
> Mv945&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.103
> 
> Y-Guy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 107
> 
> Timber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;109 - french bread & salad
> ​
> BUMP- UPDATED FEB 24, 2010


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> April 30th-May 2, 2010
> Yakama Nation Resort RV Park​
> *http://www.winesnw.c...tnRVListing.htm*​Confirmed the dates on July 10,2009 with Heidi
> ​I blocked 12 sites just for the sake of blocking, the area is wide open so choose what you want! Blocked are sites 98-109. I reserved site 100, the same one I had last year.
> 
> *I have requested the dome use for us for the weekend, it is just $50 for the weekend and includes the big gas barbecue. We can split the cost between all of us. It has to be paid for regardless if we use it or not. Let me know if you think it's a good idea to have the dome, if the majority says no, then I'll cancel it.*
> 
> In Addition: We will be celebrating Jodi's ( Jnk36Jnk) Retirement so there will be plenty of cake for dessert!
> 
> *Jodi and Dean will leaving in May for their 4 month land cruise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it's an Indian Reservation and no alcohol. Well, what I mean is it isn't allowed but we had our cups, just don't display cans, bottles, etc. A rally with no alcohol? Like THAT'S gonna happen!
> 
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WILL BE BRINGING TO THE POTLUCK
> THE THEME IS "ITALIAN"!
> (or bring whatever tickles your fancy)​****​Crismon4&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.97
> 
> Jnk36Jnk &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 99
> Olives, Peppercini's, Salami.etc
> Bread and Olive Oil and Basmati Vinegar for dipping
> 
> Doxiedoglovertoo &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..100 SPAGHETTI
> 
> Mv945&#8230;.103 'Marc's grandma's homemade Italian Meatballs
> 
> Y-Guy&#8230;&#8230; 107 Fettuccine with shrimp and chicken.
> 
> Timber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 109 FRENCH BREAD & SALAD
> 
> *There Will Be Cake For Dessert*
> ​


----------



## tweety

I think renting the dome for the weekend is a great idea! Mark and I don't mind pitching in to help pay
for it.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Get the Dome


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> Get the Dome


Agreed!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> Get the Dome


Agreed!
[/quote]


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, I will bring a big appetizer platter with olives, salami, peppercini etc., etc. as well as bread and olive oil and basmati vinegar for dipping.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

April 30th-May 2, 2010
Yakama Nation Resort RV Park​
*http://www.winesnw.c...tnRVListing.htm*​Confirmed the dates on July 10,2009 with Heidi
​I blocked 12 sites just for the sake of blocking, the area is wide open so choose what you want! Blocked are sites 98-109. I reserved site 100, the same one I had last year.

*I have requested the dome use for us for the weekend, it is just $50 for the weekend and includes the big gas barbecue. We can split the cost between all of us. It has to be paid for regardless if we use it or not. Let me know if you think it's a good idea to have the dome, if the majority says no, then I'll cancel it.*

In Addition: We will be celebrating Jodi's ( Jnk36Jnk) Retirement so there will be plenty of cake for dessert!

*Jodi and Dean will leaving in May for their 4 month land cruise*









Remember, it's an Indian Reservation and no alcohol. Well, what I mean is it isn't allowed but we had our cups, just don't display cans, bottles, etc. A rally with no alcohol? Like THAT'S gonna happen!

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WILL BE BRINGING TO THE POTLUCK 
THE THEME IS "ITALIAN"!
(or bring whatever tickles your fancy)​****​Crismon4&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.97

Thunder&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;98

Jnk36Jnk &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 99 
Olives, Peppercini's, Salami.etc
Bread and Olive Oil and Basmati Vinegar for dipping

Doxiedoglovertoo &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..100 SPAGHETTI

Mv945&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.103

Oregon_Camper &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. 105

Y-Guy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 107

Timber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 109 FRENCH BREAD & SALAD

*There Will Be Cake For Dessert*
​
[/quote]
Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## jnk36jnk

Where is everybody?? It is much too quiet here.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Where is everybody?? It is much too quiet here.


yeah, no kidding


----------



## mv945

FYI, the park has a website again...Yakama Nation


----------



## jnk36jnk

Only 33 days to go and we get to go camping again. I'm ready now!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Well, sad but true, I will be in Macau from April 25th and getting home late on May 1st, so the Oregon_Camper crew will be missing this Rally.







.gif" />

For those of you that make fun of my travel schedule, April is one of the craziest ever.

7th - 8th - California

11th - 1st- Dubai

19th - 20th - Chicago

22nd - 23rd - Atlanta

25th - 1st - Macau

3rd - 4th - New York

6th - 7th - Irvine


----------



## jnk36jnk

We will miss you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BUMP
April 30th-May 2, 2010
Yakama Nation Resort RV Park​
*http://www.winesnw.c...tnRVListing.htm*​Confirmed the dates on July 10,2009 with Heidi
​I blocked 12 sites just for the sake of blocking, the area is wide open so choose what you want! Blocked are sites 98-109. I reserved site 100, the same one I had last year.

*I have requested the dome use for us for the weekend, it is just $50 for the weekend and includes the big gas barbecue. We can split the cost between all of us. It has to be paid for regardless if we use it or not. Let me know if you think it's a good idea to have the dome, if the majority says no, then I'll cancel it.*

In Addition: We will be celebrating Jodi's ( Jnk36Jnk) Retirement so there will be plenty of cake for dessert!

*Jodi and Dean will leaving in May for their 4 month land cruise*









Remember, it's an Indian Reservation and no alcohol. Well, what I mean is it isn't allowed but we had our cups, just don't display cans, bottles, etc. A rally with no alcohol? Like THAT'S gonna happen!

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WILL BE BRINGING TO THE POTLUCK 
THE THEME IS "ITALIAN"!
(or bring whatever tickles your fancy)​****​Crismon4&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.97

Thunder&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;98

Jnk36Jnk &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 99 
Olives, Peppercini's, Salami.etc
Bread and Olive Oil and Basmati Vinegar for dipping

Doxiedoglovertoo &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..100 SPAGHETTI

Mv945&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.103

Y-Guy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 107

Timber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 109 FRENCH BREAD & SALAD

*There Will Be Cake For Dessert*
​[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Where are we??? It's spring break baby and that means camping at the Dunes!! Ok, Steve and Sean are there. Scott has been in New York for the past 5 days. He and I will join the rest very early Tuesday morning. Can't wait!!!

I'm still undecided on the pot luck. I'm a last minute kind of gal.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> Where are we??? It's spring break baby and that means camping at the Dunes!! Ok, Steve and Sean are there. Scott has been in New York for the past 5 days. He and I will join the rest very early Tuesday morning. Can't wait!!!
> 
> I'm still undecided on the pot luck. I'm a last minute kind of gal.


Have a great time!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BUMP
April 30th-May 2, 2010
Yakama Nation Resort RV Park​
*http://www.winesnw.c...tnRVListing.htm*​Confirmed the dates on July 10,2009 with Heidi
​I blocked 12 sites just for the sake of blocking, the area is wide open so choose what you want! Blocked are sites 98-109. I reserved site 100, the same one I had last year.

*I have requested the dome use for us for the weekend, it is just $50 for the weekend and includes the big gas barbecue. We can split the cost between all of us. It has to be paid for regardless if we use it or not. Let me know if you think it's a good idea to have the dome, if the majority says no, then I'll cancel it.*

In Addition: We will be celebrating Jodi's ( Jnk36Jnk) Retirement so there will be plenty of cake for dessert!

*Jodi and Dean will leaving in May for their 4 month land cruise*









Remember, it's an Indian Reservation and no alcohol. Well, what I mean is it isn't allowed but we had our cups, just don't display cans, bottles, etc. A rally with no alcohol? Like THAT'S gonna happen!

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WILL BE BRINGING TO THE POTLUCK 
THE THEME IS "ITALIAN"!
(or bring whatever tickles your fancy)​****​Crismon4&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.97

Thunder&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;98

Jnk36Jnk &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 99 
Olives, Peppercini's, Salami.etc
Bread and Olive Oil and Basmati Vinegar for dipping

Doxiedoglovertoo &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..100 SPAGHETTI

Mv945&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.103

Y-Guy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 107

Timber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 109 FRENCH BREAD & SALAD

*There Will Be Cake For Dessert*
​BUMP


----------



## jnk36jnk

Thanks, I was going to do that. I was beginning to think everyone had died out there!!!! Where is the action guys?!? Soon to be, Toppenish!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> BUMP
> April 30th-May 2, 2010
> Yakama Nation Resort RV Park​
> *http://www.winesnw.c...tnRVListing.htm*​Confirmed the dates on July 10,2009 with Heidi
> ​I blocked 12 sites just for the sake of blocking, the area is wide open so choose what you want! Blocked are sites 98-109. I reserved site 100, the same one I had last year.
> 
> *I have requested the dome use for us for the weekend, it is just $50 for the weekend and includes the big gas barbecue. We can split the cost between all of us. It has to be paid for regardless if we use it or not. Let me know if you think it's a good idea to have the dome, if the majority says no, then I'll cancel it.*
> 
> In Addition: We will be celebrating Jodi's ( Jnk36Jnk) Retirement so there will be plenty of cake for dessert!
> 
> *Jodi and Dean will leaving in May for their 4 month land cruise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it's an Indian Reservation and no alcohol. Well, what I mean is it isn't allowed but we had our cups, just don't display cans, bottles, etc. A rally with no alcohol? Like THAT'S gonna happen!
> 
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WILL BE BRINGING TO THE POTLUCK
> THE THEME IS "ITALIAN"!
> (or bring whatever tickles your fancy)​****​Crismon4&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.97
> 
> Thunder&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;98
> 
> Jnk36Jnk &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 99
> Olives, Peppercini's, Salami.etc
> Bread and Olive Oil and Basmati Vinegar for dipping
> 
> Doxiedoglovertoo &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..100 SPAGHETTI
> 
> Mv945&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.103
> 
> Y-Guy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 107
> 
> Timber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 109 FRENCH BREAD & SALAD
> 
> *There Will Be Cake For Dessert*
> ​BUMP


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hey, this Outbackers rally is only two weeks away. Am I the only one excited abut it?







Everone who has ever been to a PNW Outbackers rally knows it's going to be a _party.

_


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hey, this Outbackers rally is only two weeks away. Am I the only one excited abut it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everone who has ever been to a PNW Outbackers rally knows it's going to be a _party.
> 
> _


You know I am excited! I keep bumping it up! I can't wait to see my camping peeps!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

**** THUNDER HAD TO CANCEL







IF ANYONE WANTS HIS SPACE, IT'S OPEN!

April 30th-May 2, 2010
Yakama Nation Resort RV Park​
*http://www.winesnw.c...tnRVListing.htm*​Confirmed the dates on July 10,2009 with Heidi
​I blocked 12 sites just for the sake of blocking, the area is wide open so choose what you want! Blocked are sites 98-109. I reserved site 100, the same one I had last year.

*I have requested the dome use for us for the weekend, it is just $50 for the weekend and includes the big gas barbecue. We can split the cost between all of us. It has to be paid for regardless if we use it or not. Let me know if you think it's a good idea to have the dome, if the majority says no, then I'll cancel it.*

In Addition: We will be celebrating Jodi's ( Jnk36Jnk) Retirement so there will be plenty of cake for dessert!

*Jodi and Dean will leaving in May for their 4 month land cruise*









Remember, it's an Indian Reservation and no alcohol. Well, what I mean is it isn't allowed but we had our cups, just don't display cans, bottles, etc. A rally with no alcohol? Like THAT'S gonna happen!

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WILL BE BRINGING TO THE POTLUCK 
THE THEME IS "ITALIAN"!
(or bring whatever tickles your fancy)​****​Crismon4&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.97

Jnk36Jnk &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 99 
Olives, Peppercini's, Salami.etc
Bread and Olive Oil and Basmati Vinegar for dipping

Doxiedoglovertoo &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..100 SPAGHETTI

Mv945&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.103

Y-Guy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. 107

Timber&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 109 FRENCH BREAD & SALAD

*There Will Be Cake For Dessert*
​[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

THUNDER had to cancel







which opens space #98 if anyone is interested in moving


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

since attendance has dropped, it was suggested to cancel the Dome, I agree. Jnk 36 will be bringing a pop up shelter and if anyone else has one and doesn't mind bringing it along, please do!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Thanks Doxie. We 'old timers' will have a great time. I just hope the weather cooperates. j


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> since attendance has dropped, it was suggested to cancel the Dome, I agree. Jnk 36 will be bringing a pop up shelter and if anyone else has one and doesn't mind bringing it along, please do!


I was just thinking that last night. We can bring our pop up shelter as well.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We'll bring fettuccine with shrimp and chicken. Yum.


----------



## mv945

Put us down for 'Marc's grandma's homemade Italian meatballs from the old country'.
And, believe it or not, I will actually be bringing the whole family this time! I can't hardly remember the last rally that was more than just Bella & I.
Looking forward to seeing you all and maybe stocking up on some good Rattlesnake Hills wine!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Sat
May 1









Partly Cloudy

*70°*
46°

20%


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Y Guy said:


> since attendance has dropped, it was suggested to cancel the Dome, I agree. Jnk 36 will be bringing a pop up shelter and if anyone else has one and doesn't mind bringing it along, please do!


I was just thinking that last night. We can bring our pop up shelter as well.
[/quote]


----------



## johnp

Any other weekend and I might do a roadtrip just for the hell of it.
One of these days its gonna happen.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

johnp said:


> Any other weekend and I might do a roadtrip just for the hell of it.
> One of these days its gonna happen.
> 
> John


well, heck, then that means Rick and I will just have to come to the East Coast in September








One day you and the Puppies DO have to come this way!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

What does everyone want to do the Potluck?


----------



## Crismon4

I let Gordon know to bring our shelter as well....no promises we'll actually remember by the end of the week







Gordon will take off Thursday and the boys/I will follow Friday afternoon.....

Any chance we can schedule the potluck a bit earlier than usual Saturday? Robert and I have to return Saturday after the potluck. Robert is scheduled to travel to the Teton Science camp Sunday morning at 5:30am with his middle school class....and NO parents







.....lucky dog! 6 days in Grand Teton National Park...I may need to sneak into his backpack









See you all Friday!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Crismon4 said:


> I let Gordon know to bring our shelter as well....no promises we'll actually remember by the end of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon will take off Thursday and the boys/I will follow Friday afternoon.....
> 
> Any chance we can schedule the potluck a bit earlier than usual Saturday? Robert and I have to return Saturday after the potluck. Robert is scheduled to travel to the Teton Science camp Sunday morning at 5:30am with his middle school class....and NO parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....lucky dog! 6 days in Grand Teton National Park...I may need to sneak into his backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you all Friday!


Wow, what a great opportunity for Robert! An earlier potluck is fine by me.

Do we know if the pool will be open?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

yes, pool and hot tub are open







. Tricia, name the potluck time!


----------



## jozway

Wish we could make this one







Maybe next time


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jozway said:


> Wish we could make this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time


I wish your mushrooms, er, I mean you could make it too!


----------



## BlueWedge

Enjoy the Rally - please post photos.









Someone want to wash and wax instead of going to the Rally ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Enjoy the Rally - please post photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone want to wash and wax instead of going to the Rally ?


Hrmph! I am not speaking to you Mister


----------



## jnk36jnk

BlueWedge said:


> Enjoy the Rally - please post photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone want to wash and wax instead of going to the Rally ?


Wow, you are still out there. j


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

One more night at home, two work days. I better think about laundry and packing tonight. Come on weekend!!!!! I need you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

On the road and of course other drivers are getting a piece of Rick's mind, too bad they can't hear him. He HATES people being on cell phones when driving and is like a little boy going to the store store when he talks about all the tickets he is going to write when the law goes into affect in June. I asked if he would write me one too and he gave me an evil grin. He is so tired of people being distracted when on cell phones.

Looking forward to relaxing later with Mark, Lynn and Gordon and seeing everyone else tomorrow.

(LOVING this short drive!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Wind Wind Go Away....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Gordon arrived (minus his awning ). We are set up and we are all going to Seafood Buffet at the casino. $20


----------



## jnk36jnk

Tried but unable to change spots. We are stuck with 99! Dean tried calling Gordan with no luck. What happened with his awning?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> Tried but unable to change spots. We are stuck with 99! Dean tried calling Gordan with no luck. What happened with his awning?


You can have our spot. The Howland's need to cancel this weekend. Too much crazy stuff going on with work that getting away is not going to happen this weekend. Hope you all have a good time. We'll catch you next time around.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Making a Gallery Album as time allows and pictures are obtained, but wanted to share Gordon's( Crismon4) expertise on how to eat a smore made with a Giant Marshmallow and Mark's( Mv945) expertise on how to smoke a cigar, and Bella's (Mv945) how to snuggle with Mommy


----------



## BlueWedge

From the latest photos it looks like Dean is taking Jodies retirement pretty bad. Happy retirement Jodi. Looks like a nice get together. Thanks for taking all the photos.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Great gathering, wonderful people and food! Thank you again Mark and Gordon for the axle flip help!

5 more minutes and we are in our driveway! Woo hoo!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Another great PNW rally. I think this was our tenth or so. We have yet to miss one!!! It always strikes me that our Outbacker friends are so nice. Looking forward to the Fall and Champoeg. D&J


----------



## PDX_Doug

Glad to hear you guys had a great rally. It was heartbreaking to miss it, but life happens.
Keep a candle burning for us though... We will be back!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Glad to hear you guys had a great rally. It was heartbreaking to miss it, but life happens.
> Keep a candle burning for us though... We will be back!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


 You are always in my thoughts when you are not at a gathering


----------

